# Google- Children with Ehlers Danlos Face Severe Food Allergy Risk - eMaxHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/b0Tapjy7OFGxiM/6.jpgeMaxHealth<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Children with Ehlers Danlos Face Severe Food Allergy Risk**eMaxHealth*Gastrointestinal problems are common in Ehlers Danlos syndrome because of the fragile nature of the connective tissues. Therefore, individuals can experience gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD, *irritable bowel syndrome*, constipation, diarrhea, *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

